# Switching from Lycra to Baggies



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

OK. I think I'm ready to switch to baggies.

I'd like some advice from riders that either wear both or switched from lycra to baggies.

I've only worn baggies once and the experience left something to be desired. They were Primal shorts that I got dirt cheap (yeah...I know) at a race. The pad sucked...the shorts chaffed my legs...and I'd thought I was going to die when one of the legs hooked onto the back of my saddle as a launched a small jump. As it was.....I ended up with tread marks on my arse and couldn't walk right for a couple of days.

Soooo. I'm looking for suggestions on brands...models. I'd like something that isn't too hot for summer use.

Thanks Homers!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*Oakley*

I have a couple of pairs of Oakley's and they were pretty good but 1 chamios was worn out so I cut the lining out and wear the outer over a pair of bibs. I really prefer bibs with outer shorts for the comfort and versatility. On long hot climbs I'll take the outers off and put them on for the decent to save the $$$ bibs from crash damage. It's nice to have pockets too.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

I like the *Nema* stuff. The Crown Jewel and the Stone are really nice IMO. I still have a pair of Jewels in my rotation that are 3 yrs old and they still function great.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes! DON"T DO IT!

Well, what i mean is, don't buy baggies with a sewn-in liner. They all suck imo. The only way to go is to wear the old shorts you know and love (I only wear bib shorts, personally) and then I toss some riding-specific baggy shell shorts over them. Here is a great place to start: the Pearl Izumi Otis short. They come without a liner, they are satin-y inside to slide over your lycra riding shorts, and the cut is pretty decent.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

I highly recommend the Fox High Frequency short. I"ve been using them for over 2 years now, and they are the most comfortable, and have the more durable chamois. I also highly recommend any baggies from Pearl Izumi. Just remember, when it comes to shorts, you get what you pay for. You will spend $80 or more on a good pair of shorts, and they will last you a year or so.

http://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/Pro...=Shorts&proNumber=26044&imgName=26044111F.jpg


----------



## DLine (May 10, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> Yes! DON"T DO IT!
> 
> Well, what i mean is, don't buy baggies with a sewn-in liner. They all suck imo.


Ditto. I bought some fox shorts without liners and just wear 'em over the lycra. On the occasional epic ride, I've taken off the overshorts when it gets really hot, which is nice.


----------



## DLine (May 10, 2004)

Edit: Double post. Sorry.


----------



## DLine (May 10, 2004)

Bikezilla said:


> Wussies!!!!
> 
> Let me get this straight, responding purely to peer pressure,(or modesty?) y'all go out and buy a second pair of shorts to wear over perfectly comfortable, nicely wickable, beuatifuly breathable, properly padded riding shorts, all so you can hook them on the nose of your seat and drag on your rear wheel?
> 
> ...


Ah, this from the man who decorates his bike with gold bits for no other reason than the way it looks.  Same thing, BZ. Besides, the outer shorts do provide some protection from mud/water/endos (but this is probably an excuse). I just let the temperature decide - if it's freaking hot, it's lycra. If it's not, I throw on the outer shorts.

My ass is nothing to behold anyway.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

*And you all say *I'm* a slave to fashon?*

Wussies!!!!

Let me get this straight, responding purely to peer pressure,(or modesty?) y'all go out and buy a second pair of shorts to wear over perfectly comfortable, nicely wickable, beuatifuly breathable, properly padded riding shorts, all so you can hook them on the nose of your seat and drag on your rear wheel?

Gaaaahhhh!

I'm gonna need some more convincing to understand this.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Bikezilla said:


> Wussies!!!!
> 
> Let me get this straight, responding purely to peer pressure,(or modesty?) y'all go out and buy a second pair of shorts to wear over perfectly comfortable, nicely wickable, beuatifuly breathable, properly padded riding shorts, all so you can hook them on the nose of your seat and drag on your rear wheel?
> 
> ...


I agree. I've tried baggies, I hate hooking them on the nose of the saddle, I don't care if my wearing traditional lycra shorts is offensive to some; get your own life. I like lycra shorts; they are functional, and comfortable


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Recent baggy convert here. Rode lycra until this season.

I've tried several different shorts from Pearl Izumi, Oakley, Fox & Nema.

The new Izumi Pearl Izumi Titan Short is by far the best I've come across. The shorts fit more snugly than most are tapered and I've yet to snag them on my saddle. The PI 3D liner is perfectly padded and is also mesh to make it breathable.

I didn't care at all for the Oakley & Fox shorts I tried, although I can't recall the model names.

The Nema Crown Jewel is OK, but too diaperish for my taste.


----------



## qcanoe (Aug 27, 2004)

*Pant Rant*



tscheezy said:


> Yes! DON"T DO IT!
> 
> Well, what i mean is, don't buy baggies with a sewn-in liner. They all suck imo. The only way to go is to wear the old shorts you know and love (I only wear bib shorts, personally) and then I toss some riding-specific baggy shell shorts over them. Here is a great place to start: the Pearl Izumi Otis short. They come without a liner, they are satin-y inside to slide over your lycra riding shorts, and the cut is pretty decent.


Okay, I give up. Why the overshorts? Is it purely a style thing? Is the lycra too revealing? Is it so that you don't rip the lycra when you crash? What tscheezy is describing is not _switching_ to baggies, it's _adding_ baggies.

Maybe it's another thing that I've become too much of an old fuddy-duddy to understand, like when my sister explained to me that the oh-so-attractive waistband of my teenage nephew's underwear was showing prominently in every family photo becuase "kids wear them that way on purpose."

I used to ride mostly with baggies (sewn-in liner, I confess), but now they mostly stay in the bureau drawer. They were comfortable enough, but they were all so big that they caught on the saddle - seldom, but with bad consequences, as the OP mentioned. Plus they are all cut so long these days that they make me look even shorter and scrawnier than I normally do. (Sign of hope: I saw Agassi on TV last night at the US Open and he was wearing regular old-fashioned no-more-than-halfway-to-the-knee tennis shorts, so maybe the pendulum is swinging back.) I can imagine adding the overshorts for some added wind protection and warmth when it's cold out.

Signed,
The Old Fart


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for all of the quick replies.

BZ - While fashion may have a small part in all of this  , my primary reason for considering baggies is Moab. Lycra hitting slickrock ain't a pretty sight. Riding back to the hotel with my nakid butt hanging out and bleeding isn't my idea of a fun afternoon, even if it will make for humorous photos All it takes is one fall on slickrock for lycra to disintegrate.

Nema - I've heard about those and will check them out

Baggies over Lycra - I like that idea. I can wear my comfortable lycra shorts and just get baggies....which can be removoed due to heat or if I just hate the baggies


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

I wear a pair of crash pads shorts for any riding that I anticipate I might take an unplanned exit. The advantages of lycra, with added protection.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Oakleys and the newer Fox shorts are nice, plenty of inseam length so the sewn-in doesn't ride up your butt or make you look like a 70's NBA player. 

Shorts over lycras work too but only if your wearing cargo type shorts and a tee and going for the ghetto look, buying a $50-75 shell to go over your $50-75 nuthuggers could launch you into instant poser status  I'm sure it works for you though tscheezy


----------



## ripv (May 6, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> Yes! DON"T DO IT!
> 
> Well, what i mean is, don't buy baggies with a sewn-in liner. They all suck imo. The only way to go is to wear the old shorts you know and love (I only wear bib shorts, personally) and then I toss some riding-specific baggy shell shorts over them. Here is a great place to start: the Pearl Izumi Otis short. They come without a liner, they are satin-y inside to slide over your lycra riding shorts, and the cut is pretty decent.


Agree... I've been wearing the Otis with the Ultra-sensor or Micro-sensor 3D lycras underneath. Pearl Izumi clothing rocks!! I liked the combo enough to cut out all the liners in my baggies and now I just use them as shells. The only downside is that when you are shifting up and down the saddle during a climb, the shells can get pulled down a bit.

Now, where are the Homer shorts?? 

--rip


----------



## NealM (May 6, 2004)

*Lycra and body armour is just too gay*

I started adding baggies a la Tscheezy when I started wearing body armour coz lycra and armour just looks too Village People. I actually prefer it now and wear baggies even when on my hard tail minus armour. Its nice to have pockets and its more acceptable for post ride pub and cafe visits. I prefer the ones with a separate inner like Endura Humvees as the ones with the sewn in liners never fit snugly and when damp with sweat it feels like I'm wearing a nappy.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I swing both ways, personally. 

I ask you this though: how many of you who can't "understand" baggies still ride flat bars? After all they are lighter, can be made stronger at the same weight, and you can achieve the same bar height via stem choice? 

Aqua is the real man. Flat bar on his 6" fork and lycra, BABY! Let your freak flag fly! Kudos to LycraFR too.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> I swing both ways, personally.
> 
> I ask you this though: how many of you who can't "understand" baggies still ride flat bars? After all they are lighter, can be made stronger at the same weight, and you can achieve the same bar height via stem choice?
> 
> Aqua is the real man. Flat bar on his 6" fork and lycra, BABY! Let your freak flag fly! Kudos to LycraFR too.


CheeseMeister:

It's like this.... I have tried to embrace wearing baggies, really. I have about 5 pairs of high dig pairs that I have actually cut the liners out and wear my PI's underneath.

It has zip to do with fashion really. I'm the last guy around who should be wearing lycra.

I have had too many near death experiences getting caught up in those goddamn baggies. *ARRRGH!* Not to mention that riding in SoCal heat with a diaper on just doesn't enhance my riding experience.

If you have a problem where ya can't keep your eyes off of another guy's package or you somehow feel threatened, just deal with it.

The whole lycra vs baggies thing is so played out. Wear whatever F'n works for ya.

*
/rant off.*


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> I swing both ways, personally.
> 
> I ask you this though: how many of you who can't "understand" baggies still ride flat bars?


 Nope.
Lycra shorts, eight speed drivetrain, riser bars, flat pedals, the old fashion square tapered bottom bracket and 8 year old cranks. But then most of you have allready figured me as a freak anyway.


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> I hope that wasn't necessarily directed at me as I do go bagless often. I was I think my point was actually the same as yours. Let your freak flag fly.


Nope, Not at all. Those threatened by the whole lycra thing in our little cyber world know who they are.

I forgot to preface my reply to you by saying - Thanks!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Aquaholic said:


> CheeseMeister:
> 
> If you have a problem where ya can't keep your eyes off of another guy's package or you somehow feel threatened, just deal with it.
> 
> ...


I hope that wasn't necessarily directed at me as I do go bagless often. I was I think my point was actually the same as yours. Let your freak flag fly.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

*Oakley Ballistic 2.4s*

Like others here, I tend to wear both baggies and lycra. Lycra obviously for road riding and racing the MTB, but for general trail riding I like the baggies for two reasons: the ability to stow gear in the pockets (camera, food, lighter) and for the added protection. I tend to fall more on the MTB, and having that extra layer of tough material is nice. My favorites are the Oakley Ballistic 2.4. These have plenty of pockets, a nice foam crash pad at the lower back of the short, excellent (really nice) chamois. and there are four vent zippers, two on the sides and two up front to control air flow. The only complaint I had is that they are too long, coming almost to the knee cap, but I simply had my local gear repair shop hem them up to a more comfortable length at mid thigh ($10 for two pairs) and viola. If you can find these baggies, I think they are the best for the money.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

*Baggy Ball Huggers*



Bikezilla said:


> Wussies!!!!
> 
> Let me get this straight, responding purely to peer pressure,(or modesty?) y'all go out and buy a second pair of shorts to wear over perfectly comfortable, nicely wickable, beuatifuly breathable, properly padded riding shorts, all so you can hook them on the nose of your seat and drag on your rear wheel?
> 
> ...


I can address this. I wear baggies. 99% of the reason is fashion. Its a state of mind. I just like the look of baggies. Call me a pooftah, wussie, whatever. When I ride, I get into a feel. Call it a "state of mind" if you will. If the "state of mind" is off (out of sorts), I just don't feel right. For example, I once got this really goofy ugly helmet and red Sidis. I looked like a clown. Both the helmet, and particularly the red Sidis, were comfortable as hell. However, they negatively impacted my "state of mind", you know, my harmony, my flow, mojo... I couldn't get the image of a clown out of my mind.

An excellent ride, for me often means everything lines up just right. I flow and reach a state of mind outside myself. Ok, this is very deep schiznit. So what. I just ride better (or at least feel more in flow) in baggies, purely because of emotional reasons. There. I 100% concede that lycra is cooler and more comfortable.

My baggy ball huggers in order of preference:

1. Pearl Izumi Canyon - the most comfortable and coolest (talking temp.) baggy ball huggers I have had. A bit too baggy. Durable. Some do not like the liner design.

2. Oakley 2.1's - Very comfortable.

3. Nema Jewels - 2 pairs have lasted me about 4 years with almost no wear and tear. A bit hot and thick material.

4. Zoic - ok. These were cotton.

5. Azonic - very comfortable and cool, but the large was too small and the XL too big.

All baggies, except for the Pearl Izumis, have diaper syndrome. However, the syndrome is only an issue off the bike. On the bike, diaper syndrome goes away.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

The "loaded diaper" thing is what bugs me most about baggies with integrated liners, and "plumbers butt" comes in a close second. Also, most baggies come with some pretty low-quality chamois, so you are better off just putting something chic over your current stock of good "road" shorts, bibs always recommended.

It cracks me up what sorts of topics get people all a-tizzy.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Go to your local army/navy store. 

Buy some fatigues in your favorite color.

Take home and apply scissors to pant legs. 
(Cut above the knee for a gheyer cut, or cut below the knee for a younger more fashionable look.)

Wash. Wear. Enjoy.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

e[i said:


> o]Go to your local army/navy store.
> 
> Buy some fatigues in your favorite color.
> 
> ...


You could not pay me enough to wear fatigues during the hot season here. 
[/i]


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> You could not pay me enough to wear fatigues during the hot season here.
> [/i]


Ehhhhh. Just don't wear underwear. Plenty of ventilation.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Oh geez, if you want ventilation, and style, go with a thong!

I figured you guys had enough of that photo...it's gone.


----------



## Prof (Jan 21, 2004)

These Ground effect Pant's are another to pant consider,very cool when it's hot and they cinch down nice and tight if you get snagged on you seat.
The double happies have a very good liner and have lasted two years so far
http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/products.php?category=SHO


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

i have some Crown Jewels that are slightly disappointing. the seams starting coming undone way too quickly for my liking, and the grommets tore off within a month. they also have the 'diaper full of ****' feeling. i much prefer wearing the Nemas w/o liner (forgot what they were called) over my lycra shorts.


----------



## D-Rock (Aug 2, 2004)

As usual, I've had the opposite experience with lycra vs. baggies. I never could find a pair of lycra shorts that fit comfortably. I switched to baggies about 5 years ago and never looked back. I even ride a road bike in them (god forbid).

Anywho, I really like the Fox Mid Ranger. The liner is very comfortable and the chammy is synthetic.










Greenfish has last years model for $40 right now.

YMMV,
D.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Performance brand bibs are cheap, fit well, and are as comfortable as my Pearl Izumis. I wear Prana climbing shorts over the top. They have a gusset crotch, slightly stretchy and very abrasion resistant. I picked them up at REI end of the season on sale.


----------



## Orangerider (Sep 27, 2004)

*Dirdir, was that picture a proof???*

I usually go with PI lycra shorts unless the trails will be gnarly. Then I use some Nema shorts I found on sale at superho a while ago. They fit so well that I went back and bough every pair they had in my size, so I have a long term supply.

I do have issues with the dreaded "saddle snag" in the baggies, but thus far it only causes wailing and gnashing of teeth...no real damage.


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

3 pairs of Nema Jewels, all bought on ebay for about $30

feel a bit more laid-back in attitude and style
durable
comfortable enough for 4 hours rides
fit fine
never ever have caught them on my saddle. WTF?


sure, lyrca is comfortable and feels fast, and I couldn't care less about what anyone wears...i just like baggies now 

if you do get a pair of baggies, accept that you might not get the right fit the first time. I had a pair of Pearlizumi baggies that were crap and i didn't really like them. The Nemas were good enough to stick with.


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

Another to exit. Oh well, see ya. Pretty soon,I'm gonna be the only guy wearing lycra and riding a flat bar with bar-ends left on the planet. 

Although I guess Zilla is pretty stubborn also.

Function over fashion.


----------



## stevo5 (Feb 26, 2004)

*A great short!*

The ENDURA MT500 has been great. The company is out of the UK. My LBS stocks them.


----------



## jokermtb (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's how the general public views you lycra sausage wrapped weenie bikers........


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

tscheezy said:


> ...I do go bagless often...


 Holy moly yours is detachable? Talk about getting the Bobbit treatment.



Tscheezy said:


> ...I was I think my point was actually the same as yours. Let your freak flag fly.


 I totally agree. ride whatever you like. I'm just razzin' Blue for crossing over. I've never been out west but I fall quite a lot, and there's no shortage of rocks around here. I've only ripped one pair of shorts in 8 years. And even that was a minor tear. But then I don't often carry a lot of speed.

It's way too hot and humid for me to double-up. I tried it once, I just sweat too much.

Joker, Gee thanks for the pic...just what I wanted to see as the last image before turning in for the night... I think I'll be sleeping with the light on.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

*now i must pipe in*



tscheezy said:


> I swing both ways, personally.
> 
> I ask you this though: how many of you who can't "understand" baggies still ride flat bars? After all they are lighter, can be made stronger at the same weight, and you can achieve the same bar height via stem choice?
> 
> Aqua is the real man. Flat bar on his 6" fork and lycra, BABY! Let your freak flag fly! Kudos to LycraFR too.


dear mr cheesehead.

normally i agree with yer every word and consider yer opinions and technical knowlage helpful, insiteful and accurate as hell. till now.

a flat bar is narrow where a riser is built much wider, up to what... 2" per side i think. advantage of the wider bar is leverage and leverage = control. also risers tend to have up to 3 degrees more sweep than a flat bar. most find this less taxing on longer rides so as a rule, risers are more comfy in this respect as well. as far as stem height, ive tried this and found a "tall stem/flat bar" combo to feel like a$$. not bein a engineer its hard to explain but id say its like its "floppy" when ya roll into a corner. theres just no transition, at least for me. i run both flat and riser on diff bikes depending on enviornment and specified use but i wouldnt ever spec a flat bar on a stem with over 7 deg of rise but 5 is more realistic..

as for the rest of this discussion, heres my input:

pearl stuff rocks but pi is now owned by pacific and thats a drag. buy it now before the '06 stuff hits the floor, hopfully not after you put it on and the seams fail.

zoic stuff rocks and is still privately owned as far as i know. i own 2 pair. 1 8 years old, the other 6 years old. they still look good, the shammy wammy is still usable and they havent needed repair. that says somethin. the other side of this is i havent needed new baggies so i dont know whats changed out there.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Not a Turner rider but

I have never yet worn a pair of riding shorts/pants with chamois or padding. I also have not suffered fram a pain in the @$$ after my two to four hour rides, wearing supermarket shorts or track suit bottoms.

I think I would feel vulnerable in lycra, among the rocks. Are there any riding shorts/pants out there that offer a little protection but do not get stuck on the saddle?

Or maybe I should just keep trying things on at the supermarket and buying the stuff that seems to fit.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

yep. go with a g string. talk about a little protection and the seat is the last thing itll get stuck on. bet wall mart has yer size and color plus it has a fine cookie isle. hope this helps.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

oh my gawd! a why bike? truly disgusting joker. have you no class? no dignity? no respect for the rest of us homers? if yer gonna post a why bike please include a warning next time. sheesh!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

cactuscorn said:


> oh my gawd! a why bike? truly disgusting joker. have you no class? no dignity? no respect for the rest of us homers? if yer gonna post a why bike please include a warning next time. sheesh!


Sorry, if you are trying to make a point about something, I don't get it.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

I agree with tscheezy, check out NZOs marketing your jocks aren't sewn into your jeans why should you chamios be sewn into your shorts, smart and the best part is theyre dam right, I came from the lycra background too now I even race with these babies theyre so comfortable no snagging sweating or other probs assoc with baggies.

The inners are seperate and called crusie liners like a very thin lycra short tough almost like well lets not go there (fetish wise) but better than lycra, one has a chamios, the other a light fleece pad which is what most of us wear, so dam comfy and none of the nappy feeling urghh!

A darn good Kiwi product if somewhat biased!

http://www.nzoactive.com/index.php

Plus they get better the more ya wear em.

my 2 coppers enjoy, now wheres my comission


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> dear mr cheesehead.
> 
> normally i agree with yer every word and consider yer opinions and technical knowlage helpful, insiteful and accurate as hell. till now.
> 
> a flat bar is narrow where a riser is built much wider, up to what... 2" per side i think. advantage of the wider bar is leverage and leverage = control. also risers tend to have up to 3 degrees more sweep than a flat bar.


*Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt.*   *Wrong.*  Not always the case, amigo.

Ti, 660mm, 11 degrees of sweep. As comfy as anything I've ever run.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

ok, ok. my signature continues to prove itself. oh how i embrace my moron status. but lets also be honest? how many of those puppeis exsist? is it a custom or a mega butique piece? it seems wide enough and im sure its weight is decent yet its still gotta be a fairly thick wall tube to stand up to you and the tuscon desert. 

wait, i just checked my qbp book and i see kalloy makes a 560mm flat bar with 11 deg of sweep at 234g and salsa does one at 660mm/11 deg/180g, surly shows a cromo bar at 660mm/15deg/280g. my book here at home is a '04 so im not fully current. most risers are from 640mm to 710mm so 2 of the 3 fall within the window of useful width.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

*cactuscorn explains the situation*

poor perttime, standing at the end of the comedy runway, watching the jokes go overhead. allow me to explain.

back in the mid 90's, trek made this bastard child called a "y bike", some of us refer to it as the "why bike".

joker posted a somewhat disturbing pic of a somewhat disturbing looking person embracing a "why bike". with me so far?

ok, heres the kicker. its 2am, im up too late again feeling a bit punchy so i write this response to joker, see? and it says _"oh my gawd! a why bike? truly disgusting joker. have you no class? no dignity? no respect for the rest of us homers? if yer gonna post a why bike please include a warning next time. sheesh!"._

it was a joke! get it? a joke! aaaahahahahahah! gawd i kill me! sorry to have another laugh at yer expence perttime. its all in fun. are we still pals?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I stand by everything I said above. I see you now do too.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

cactuscorn said:


> it was a joke! get it? a joke! aaaahahahahahah! gawd i kill me! sorry to have another laugh at yer expence perttime. its all in fun. are we still pals?


Nyt ymmärrän: rapakon takainen Matti Näsä.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

wow! the planes are so low from here! look, here comes another one.i love this place! i must return and watch more often.

translation: huh?


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

*50 (I'm serious) replies about shorts*

I am VERY impressed. NEVER NEVER before has there been such a detailed, mechanical, engineered, and cogitated analysis of biking shorts on this forum.

julie


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

its like this julie, we men have little better to do than dig in the dirt, roll in the oil and talk about our shorts. 50 replies may seem excessive to most but lets face it. what else would we do with our spare time away from the dirt and oil?

ps: you can discount my 4 or 5 messages in this forum as they have mostly been smart a$$ comments anyway. that brings it down to a more reasonable 45 posts.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

I have a lot of posts and can afford to waste a few. Why the heck is Julie squandering her very first, precious post (mtbr virginity, one might say) on this freaking thread??


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Since we're all now comfortable sharing underwear secrets, here goes...

I go with Lycra, then CYA shorts and then $3.00 Walmart shorts. 3 pairs - it's the truth (no proof, sorry). Makes me look more of a fat donkey than normal but it's my uniform.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Justa newbie*

Oops Didn't wish to appear derogatory earlier.

I just was simply amazed.

Personally I bought all the Fox Liberty shorts I could find because they were the only baggies for women that didn't hang up on the saddle and try to kill you when the going got tough.

PROUD owner of a shiny new Flux

Julie


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

oh no, julie. no offence taken at all. just a bunch of testosterone in here fluffin our wings and sharein a laugh at someone elses expence. just happened to be yer turn. hope you took no offence yerself. its yet one more thing we guys do besides the dirt and oil stuff.

glad to have ya. now show us that shiney new flux of yers and tell us how much ya love it!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

*Everybody, in unison* Hello, Julie. And welcome.

I'm guessing you don't know the rules, but when you announce a Turner purchase you HAVE TO POST A PICTURE OF IT!!! 

asap... (pretty please?)

That would have been a worthy first post


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

personally, I really like the diaper fit of baggies


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> I'm guessing you don't know the rules, but when you announce a Turner purchase you HAVE TO POST A PICTURE OF IT!!!


Pics of my derailleur hangers and bearing kits on the way!!!!

And also.........lycra rips a lot easier than the shorts you'd probably wear over them. I don't want to watch any of my compadre's ass'sses wiggle around, riding, standing, with or without a vicious laceration in their little leotard britches. I don't like being pointed to while having a beer after a ride while you face me. I even wear spandex dirt jumping, so I'm not opposed to it, just the flagrant knowledge of it. I live in a ski town and am damn proud that pink skinsuits have run thier course. I don't like seeing thier ancestors hanging around.


----------



## ripv (May 6, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> pearl stuff rocks but pi is now owned by pacific and thats a drag. buy it now before the '06 stuff hits the floor, hopfully not after you put it on and the seams fail.


Nautilus bought Pearl. Who the hell is Pacific?

--rip


----------



## 2TurnersNotEnough (Aug 31, 2004)

ripv said:


> Nautilus bought Pearl. Who the hell is Pacific?
> 
> --rip


 They're the "manufacturer" (importer) of Mongoose, GT, and Schwinn plus a bunch of department store bikes.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

yer right rip. and guess who owns nautiulus? pacific! weee!


----------



## ripv (May 6, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> yer right rip. and guess who owns nautiulus? pacific! weee!


Not trying to be a PITA, but please show me where Pacific Cycle has any relationship with Nautilus. PC has Schwinn bikes, but not Schwinn fitness. I know this has nothing to do with lycra and baggies, but I don't want to see PI's name getting dragged through the mud. 

--rip


----------



## PoKev (Mar 4, 2004)

Finally broke down and picked up a couple of pairs of baggies in the spring. Fox High Frequency and Epic. Love the fit and with the Higher cut crotch no getting the shorts caught..........yet . The liner with pad works like a charm and feels like padding in regular lycra shorts. Will still rotate in the lycra on occassion and always on the road. In the end you always wear what ya like.

peace..............

BTW, Julie nice purchase on that Flux, and welcome to the machine .


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

woops! turns out my info was bogus, as usual. thats what i get for trusting someone elses word and not lookin it up myself. my appologies. heres a link with the official news:

http://www.backchannelmedia.com/newsletter/story/8069444569/Nautilus_Buys_SportsApparel_Ma.html


----------

